# my dreaming FISH POND



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

wishing if i have $$ for build this fish pond like that! 
and i can swimming together with them !!






Video: 




Video:


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Add me to the list! Its one of the BEST ponds ever!

I wonder how much it costs to feed them all...


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to do that.. but indoors! lol

I wonder how much it would cost to build


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

that's hardcore


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

One of my first fish was a silver arro i have been wanting a in ground heated mud bottom pond ever since i saw some breeding pond footage a long time ago. Im in mississippi so i think i could actualy pull it off one day..hahaha! That pond is so awsome though!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

Would live a red tail catfish.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoa I want that pond 

Wont the fish jump out though O-O


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^ Yeah...Only thing I wonder about those ponds, one of his silver aros jumped out. But arn't all aros supposed to be jumpy? I wouldn't surprised if one of them jumped out to snatch a bird flying over. (Though that would be amazing to see...)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

In Mississippi (spelling?) or warmer place, sure. Imagine the heating bill in BC winter.

And yah - nice restaurant for racoons and herons  Lost $50 - $60 koi to them even with airplane cables over the ponds.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Wow! really enjoyed the Video's!


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Try making a loose kind of net out of fishing string like monofilament strung over it. I live on a huge lake and have a goldfish slash koi pond in my back yard. And someone told me about that. Personaly..hahaha..my dogs take care of anything out back though so i have not needed to try it. Some people have a dog i have the whole pack!


----------

